# Acer KG271UA 27 Empfehlenswert? (Angebot)



## Kenny- (28. September 2018)

Moin, es gibt zurzeit den Acer KG271UA 27 im Angebot für 314€ bei Amazon.

Acer KG271UA 27" - 144Hz - 1440p - FreeSync - mydealz.de

Hat irgendjemand mit dem Monitor Erfahrung oder kann mir generell etwas zu seiner Technik sagen? Hauptsächlich würde ich ihn nehmen, da er 1. im Angebot und 2. neben 144hz und freesync 1440p besitzt.

Oder ist das Angebot doch nicht so gut, wie es auf den ersten Blick aussieht?

Grüße


----------



## PCGH_Manu (28. September 2018)

Ist halt ein schnödes TN-Panel. Wenn du einen Rechner hast, der WQHD und 144 Hz stemmt, würde ich in ein besseres Panel investieren. Diese Billigteile halte ich für einen schlechten Kompromiss.


----------



## Kenny- (28. September 2018)

Moin,

ich hab wie gesagt gar keine Ahnung von Monitoren. Ich hab mir zu meinen neuen PC den LG Electronics 24GM79G-B, weil er zu diesen Zeitpunkt für 199€ zu kaufen war und Freesync und 144hz an Board hatte. Wie gut oder schlecht er ist kann ich gar nicht beurteilen. Ich bin soweit zufrieden, obwohl man leicht merkt, dass die Farben nicht ganz optimal sind. Gerade in der Taskleiste wirkt das schwarze irgendwie nicht "ganz schwarz".

Ich weiß auch gar nicht so richtig, was ich so benötige für einen zweiten Monitor. (Ob der neu gekaufte nun als Zweitmonitor genutzt wird oder den aktuellen als primären ersetzt ist noch unsicher). Eine höhere Auflösung als 1920x1080 hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht und kann aus eigener Erfahrung also gar nicht sagen, ob mir 1440p oder 4k gefallen würden.

Eigentlich möchte ich lieber noch einen 144hz Monitor, da ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass es doch etwas nervig sein kann, wenn man 2 Monitore mit unterschiedlichen Herzfrequenzen besitze, da man das doch merken sollte, wenn man mit der Maus zwischen den Monitoren wechseln würde.

Des Weiteren mache ich neben Office, Surfen auch nur zocken und das Spiele wie CSGO und co. wo 144hz ja sinnvoll sind.

system ist halt ein 2700x und rx 580.. (Graka einstellungen sind meistens low eingestellt bei shootern)

grüße


----------



## izink (28. September 2018)

Naja schau lieber den mal an

Acer XF270HUA, LED-Monitor HDMI, DisplayPort, DVI, AMD Free-Sync

Prad.de getestet und PCGH hatte auch einen Test ueber den! Also dann wohl lieber einen mit IPS Panel fuer 19 Euro mehr!


----------



## Kenny- (29. September 2018)

machen sich 4ms gegensatz zu 1ms bemerkbar bei csgo und co? wahrscheinlich eher weniger, right?^^


----------



## izink (29. September 2018)

Kenny- schrieb:


> machen sich 4ms gegensatz zu 1ms bemerkbar bei csgo und co? wahrscheinlich eher weniger, right?^^



eher weniger ausser du spielst auf eSport niveau um Geld...fuer Otto -Normal-Spieler ist das nicht spuerbar!!! Im Spiel das 4 ms ist nur bedingt auf die Farbwechsel und hat mit INPUT Lag null zu tuen. So kann hoechsten bei schnelleren Scenenwechsel etwas Verwischt oder leichte Schlierenbildung entstehen. Was aber nicht wirklich im Spiel, in einem 1vs1 Duell, entscheidend  ist ! Da gehts um den Input lag und der ist bei den Gaming Monitoren eh weit unter 20ms kannst aber nach den Monitor unter rtings.com schauen die messen den input lag bei vielen Modellen (TV und Monitor) 

Average of 12MS input lag - XF270HUA


usw...


----------



## 0ssi (6. Oktober 2018)

Kenny- schrieb:


> machen sich 4ms gegensatz zu 1ms bemerkbar bei csgo und co? wahrscheinlich eher weniger, right?^^


Um die Werbewerte zu erreichen muss man am Monitor Overdrive auf die höchste Stufe stellen aber dann gibt es Overshoot also Doppelkonturen/Ghosting/Nachzieheffekte.
Mit Overdrive im Auslieferungszustand bzw. auf mittlerer Stufe hat TN eher 2-3ms und IPS 5-6ms. Wenn du nur CS mit 200FPS+ zockst dann kaufe dir lieber 240Hz für 299€.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (7. Oktober 2018)

Kenny- schrieb:


> machen sich 4ms gegensatz zu 1ms bemerkbar bei csgo und co? wahrscheinlich eher weniger, right?^^



Ganz einfach; Nein.


----------

